
Buku v2.7 – Powerful command-line bookmark manager adds many new features - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/Buku/releases/tag/v2.7
======
apjana
Buku on GitHub: [https://github.com/jarun/Buku](https://github.com/jarun/Buku)

Features at a glance:

\-------

\- Add, open, tag, comment on, update, remove, shorten URLs

\- Fetch page title from web, refresh all titles in a go

\- Multiple search options, continuous search at prompt

\- Portable, merge-able database to sync between systems

\- Import/export in Markdown or HTML (FF, Chrome compatible)

\- Open (multiple) search results directly in default browser

\- Manual password protection using AES256 encryption

\- Completion scripts (Bash, Fish, Zsh), man page with examples

\- Several options for power users (see help or man page)

\- Fast and clean interface, distinct symbols for record fields

\- Minimal dependencies

~~~
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
does it have an indexing text feature?

